# Forum suffering from loss of memory?



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2017)

Why does this keep popping up....h*ll, I had problems uploading this attachment here!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2017)

Wut wuz that now????


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2017)

You tell me guv'nor....right blasted pain in the tailpipe to upload pics to the forum....and only here as well! 

....odd!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've never encountered that one Jan................yet. I seem to be swapping back and forth between Chrome and Firefox for uploading. If it's a single upload I use Chrome and if it's multiple pics I use Firefox


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

I had that problem a while ago, didn't say anything as i thought it was my kindle that was the issue.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Nope that’s a server side error. For whatever reason the server is having memory allocation issues. I doubt our forum is the only app on that server so it could be the fault of another memory hogging app.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)

It is not the forum issue but it is a message from the OS of your mobile device, try to go to developer options, scroll all the way down, and uncheck or turn off the 'DO NOT KEEP ACTIVITIES' option. just turn it back up, if you want, when you're done with your upload.

"Most of the Android user`s experience the error "unable to complete previous operation due to low memory" even if they have a 4GB internal memory. If you are using the Official Google Chrome browser on your Android device and you always encountered this everytime you open Facebook for instance, I would advise that you download another browser like Firefox. You can download Firefox beta on Google play store. Also, if you are uploading a photo using Google Chrome and the error alerways appear, you can try the ES File Manager. You can easily access your files from your device and share them with others"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Wurger, I beg to differ. I am a web developer and that is a server side error. I have had the same error on my monster desktop PC with 64 gigs of memory and nothing but the OS and a browser running. It will be infrequent but rather random based on the load of the host server.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2017)

Not noticed that at all from my end...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Hi Wurger, I beg to differ. I am a web developer and that is a server side error. I have had the same error on my monster desktop PC with 64 gigs of memory and nothing but the OS and a browser running. It will be infrequent but rather random based on the load of the host server.



As I understand the most of info on the error it is caused by the Android version of the Chrome browser that works wrong with the Adobe Flash or the Java ( PHP/HTML ) script resulting in the temp memory or the stack overflown while using a low end device with not much of RAM and trying to upload too large hi-res pictures especially...

BTW .. the message from the forum server about a such error would be looking a little bit different I would say. The message posted by Jan above means that there isn't enough memory on the mobile device to preview or upload images and doesn't have anything in common with the forum serever rather. An infection with malware is is very likely as well. But I would say it has been caused by the recent updates of the mobile soft there.

IMHO, "Jak coś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego" ... a jack of all trades is master of none


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2017)

I never seen this error on my end.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2017)

As I said earlier, this is the _only _place_, _where it happens....which made me curious as to why.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

And as it has happened to me on both Windows 10 and on Mac OSX which have nothing to do with Android I can assure you it is an intermittent server issue. Also the error message is emitted via the http reply. An OS error would not appear directly in the html like that. It usually triggers a dialog box error. The source code fo this forum contains that exact message string so there is honestly no doubt or argument to be made. Now as to why it can be a multitude of issues none of which are the fault of or able to be corrected by changes on the forum end. The error never persists for long and seems to only affect this one area so I suspect it is not a large issue nor does it pose any risk to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)

To be honest I have never seen the error on all of my comps with different OS. Because Jan uses the mobile device with the Android OS I would say it is the reason. Also , having a lot of RAM does't mean the device uses it fully, especially if it is the mobile.The devices use a small part of the internal storage for OS working that may be limited if the devices have been using for longer time.. So a way of the memory management may cause the problem. However I agree that the error never persists for long.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 18, 2017)

I agree but as I mentioned I have seen the error, very infrequently, but on non mobile devices such as my Mac Laptop and my HP Desktop.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)

I see.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2017)

Some weird stuff happening tonight. I've had the problem again up-loading pics, only being able to up-load one at a time, _very_ slowly, and then unable to up-load any, as there was no response, and also had very slow running of the forum, being unable to even access the forum for some time. Then the 'Post reply' button had no effect, and then I got a double post !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)

Possible the next updatings Terry. Just had the slow working here too.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 18, 2017)

Same, sporadic slow responses then all of a sudden seems fine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2017)

You're not trying to upload nudes again Terry old boy, like before....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe the downtime was just a much needed rest...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 21, 2017)

I think so, or maybe it was Jan, but either way I am glad it is back!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm afraid any nudes around my town are _far _too big to upload anywhere, old boy !

I'm fairly sure all the recent problems were caused by Jan trying to pour gallons of beer into the server - but it's good to have our family back together again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

